# Badminton 2017



## Custard Cream (13 April 2017)

So the new course was revealed yesterday and hailed as a return to the 1970's - lots of big timber structures with less course dressing and 'faff'! I think it looks great. The new app is brilliant with some great commentary from Harry Meade at various fences. 

The entry list seems to be changing daily - got my fingers crossed for Ben getting in but looks unlikely and would love Charlotte Brear to get in too.


----------



## ihatework (13 April 2017)

Looks like a nice balanced course of bold and technical. Looking forwards to watching how it rides. Also liking the live order draw


----------



## Embo (13 April 2017)

Is anyone going this year? I'm going for Dressage & XC days, coming home Sunday morning to then watch the SJ on telly. Can't wait!! Hope the weather is as good as last year


----------



## Custard Cream (13 April 2017)

We're going for the whole event  taking our 8 month old - must be mad!


----------



## Custard Cream (13 April 2017)

I'd forgotten about the live draw - good idea. Do you think it's in response to Ollie Townends outburst last year was it?


----------



## conniegirl (13 April 2017)

Does anyone know if they allow mobility scooters round the XC on XC day?

I'm still not able to walk properly after my tumble down the stairs (awaiting operation on my ankle) so the only way i'd be able to do it would be with a scooter.


----------



## _EVS_ (13 April 2017)

Custard Cream said:



			So the new course was revealed yesterday and hailed as a return to the 1970's - lots of big timber structures with less course dressing and 'faff'! I think it looks great. The new app is brilliant with some great commentary from Harry Meade at various fences. 

Where is the app? I cant find one on the App Store?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fidgety (13 April 2017)

Certainly going for one dressage day, might stay over and do the two, so that I can spend some extra time with my daughter who will be there in a work capacity.  Then I'm going to spend the whole of the XC glued to the TV


----------



## LeannePip (13 April 2017)

Some friends and I are going up on the Wednesday for the Grassroot showjumping and XC - this is my aim so want to get an idea of how far off we are and what to expect, will try and get shopping done on this day too.  Then going back for XC day with Mum and some other friends to walk round, make any more purchases and then sit and watch the XC on the big screen with a picnic!


----------



## ihatework (13 April 2017)

Custard Cream said:



			I'd forgotten about the live draw - good idea. Do you think it's in response to Ollie Townends outburst last year was it?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly! I'm so going to chuckle if he is drawn first again  (on the assumption he is entered, which I haven't actually checked!) I think anything that makes it as commercial as possible is a good thing, so it's a nice added touch.

I'll be there all week


----------



## Custard Cream (13 April 2017)

Info about the app here: https://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/crosscountry-app-to-partner-badminton-2017/


----------



## _EVS_ (13 April 2017)

Fab thanks CC


----------



## milliepops (13 April 2017)

will probably tootle over for a day, I've managed to book up Friday and Sunday with other stuff so will prob be an xc day marathon again 

Course looks good.


----------



## MuddyMonster (13 April 2017)

I'm hoping to be going to spectate on XC day, I took my Mum last year & she's keen to go again providing the weather is semi-reasonable. If not, it'll be a day of watching it on the red button.

The course looks great & very big! Hopefully it will be a really good competition


----------



## jhoward (13 April 2017)

conniegirl said:



			Does anyone know if they allow mobility scooters round the XC on XC day?

I'm still not able to walk properly after my tumble down the stairs (awaiting operation on my ankle) so the only way i'd be able to do it would be with a scooter.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can hire them there


----------



## VRIN (13 April 2017)

conniegirl said:



			Does anyone know if they allow mobility scooters round the XC on XC day?

I'm still not able to walk properly after my tumble down the stairs (awaiting operation on my ankle) so the only way i'd be able to do it would be with a scooter.
		
Click to expand...

You can hire them at the event- they are definitely allowed


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 April 2017)

conniegirl said:



			Does anyone know if they allow mobility scooters round the XC on XC day?

I'm still not able to walk properly after my tumble down the stairs (awaiting operation on my ankle) so the only way i'd be able to do it would be with a scooter.
		
Click to expand...

It's £25/day to hire one at Badminton, which sounds pretty reasonable. 
https://www.eventmobility.org.uk/book-your-scooter/badminton-horse-trials

We're thinking of going for one of the dressage days, and coming home to watch the XC on the red button. May take the motorhome, has anyone taken one and parked it in the regular car parking area? It's 7m long, so not huge but not a tiddler either.


----------



## Honey08 (16 April 2017)

I'm going on dressage Thuursday.  I was hoping to go on Xc day too, but I've got to be in Lndon for work at 8am and would have to leave home at 3 am - after getting home from Badminton at 10pm.  A bit too much with a 11 hour flight on the Sunday!  So will watch it all day hopefully on tv (assuming it's on as usual).  I'm consoling myself in the fact that I've got a girl's long weekend trip to Windsor Horse Show the following weekend.

The wait list hasn't moved much this year, has it?  They cleared it last year.


----------



## Fidgety (16 April 2017)

DD brought my parking and entry tickets with her yesterday [excited now]


----------



## Northern (19 April 2017)

So I might actually be able to go to Badminton this year  I'm in your neck of the woods for four weeks, conveniently at the time Badminton is being run! I thought I would hop over to come and watch XC day. Just a quick question for those in the know, where should I look to get accommodation for 2/3 nights over Badminton week/end? I don't mind driving, will have a hire car, but having never been out of London before, I am looking at the maps scratching my head  Any help appreciated


----------



## Lanky Loll (19 April 2017)

going Wednesday this year to see the Grassroots  
Northern - depends what you want to do with the rest of your time.  Anywhere between Swindon and Bristol E-W or Bath and Gloucester S-N is under an hour from Badminton so you have plenty of options.  Anything in the surrounding villages is likely to be booked up by now.


----------



## ihatework (19 April 2017)

Northern said:



			So I might actually be able to go to Badminton this year  I'm in your neck of the woods for four weeks, conveniently at the time Badminton is being run! I thought I would hop over to come and watch XC day. Just a quick question for those in the know, where should I look to get accommodation for 2/3 nights over Badminton week/end? I don't mind driving, will have a hire car, but having never been out of London before, I am looking at the maps scratching my head  Any help appreciated 

Click to expand...

Depends what you want from your accommodation and how much time you are happy to spend driving in? Most very local places will have booked out yonks ago.
If you want city then Bath or Bristol (Bath is nicer and nearer), if you want nice countryside then there are plenty of options but generally stay north of M4 for ease of XC day access and more Cirencester direction than Gloucester if you want Cotswold charm


----------



## Northern (19 April 2017)

Lanky Loll said:



			going Wednesday this year to see the Grassroots  
Northern - depends what you want to do with the rest of your time.  Anywhere between Swindon and Bristol E-W or Bath and Gloucester S-N is under an hour from Badminton so you have plenty of options.  Anything in the surrounding villages is likely to be booked up by now.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Lanky Loll! I don't mind a longer drive at all, was thinking of just going exploring on the other days. Don't particularly want to plan my time to the second, but do want to check out the countryside! I'll check out what you've suggested, thank you 



ihatework said:



			Depends what you want from your accommodation and how much time you are happy to spend driving in? Most very local places will have booked out yonks ago.
If you want city then Bath or Bristol (Bath is nicer and nearer), if you want nice countryside then there are plenty of options but generally stay north of M4 for ease of XC day access and more Cirencester direction than Gloucester if you want Cotswold charm
		
Click to expand...

Hi ihatework, thanks for the suggestions  I don't mind a good drive (we have a lot of roads here in Aus), looks like Bath might be it! Accommodation can be basic, just a bed to crash in for the night.


----------



## Lanky Loll (19 April 2017)

Worth bearing in mind that some of the city centre hotels in Bath (looking at you Travelodge) don't have parking - just something to check when looking


----------



## Northern (19 April 2017)

Lanky Loll said:



			Worth bearing in mind that some of the city centre hotels in Bath (looking at you Travelodge) don't have parking - just something to check when looking 

Click to expand...

Great thanks! Australia has very liberal parking so I'll definitely keep that in mind  I am pretty excited though, I have always wanted to check out the English countryside and Shane Rose and Chris Burton are riding at Badminton, will be great watching them somewhere completely different!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (19 April 2017)

Northern - try The Premier Inn at Blackhorse - about 20 minutes away , less than 10 miles.  Two nights looks to be £98.  
Premier Inn Emersons Green
WebsiteDirections
4.0
70 Google reviews
3-star hotel · 5.2 mi
Address: 200/202 Westerleigh Rd, Emersons Green, Bristol BS16 7AN
Phone: 0871 527 8162
AdsCheck availability
Check in
Thu 4 May
Check out
Sat 6 May
 Premierinn.com
£98book action chevronPremierinn.com · Official website
Free Wi-Fi · Kids Eat Free
View more room rates


----------



## Embo (19 April 2017)

Stayed in Bath last year and staying there again this year in the same hotel, it's about 30 mins in the car to get to Badminton from the hotel.

Bath is really lovely, would recommend


----------



## Shazzababs (19 April 2017)

We are camping for the whole weekend as normal.  Pitch 457 - Hoping we are out of earshot of Custard Cream's 8 month old (only joking!).
Already got the wine, walking boots and ski jacket (for watching the dressage) ready to go.

My OH is bringing the boy up after school on the Friday and he is coming for the weekend for the first time.


----------



## Shazzababs (19 April 2017)

Oh and BTW: The App is only available for IPhones, which is  and more than a little short sighted, as the majority of handsets sold in the UK are Android ones (even if Apple is the biggest single manufacturer).

https://www.statista.com/statistics/266136/global-market-share-held-by-smartphone-operating-systems/


----------



## LeannePip (19 April 2017)

Whats the app called? i think i missed that bit!


----------



## Northern (19 April 2017)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Northern - try The Premier Inn at Blackhorse - about 20 minutes away , less than 10 miles.  Two nights looks to be £98.  
Premier Inn Emersons Green
WebsiteDirections
4.0
70 Google reviews
3-star hotel · 5.2 mi
Address: 200/202 Westerleigh Rd, Emersons Green, Bristol BS16 7AN
Phone: 0871 527 8162
AdsCheck availability
Check in
Thu 4 May
Check out
Sat 6 May
 Premierinn.com
£98book action chevronPremierinn.com · Official website
Free Wi-Fi · Kids Eat Free
View more room rates
		
Click to expand...

That's great! Thanks so much, I'll get onto it. I really appreciate you looking


----------



## Northern (19 April 2017)

Embo said:



			Stayed in Bath last year and staying there again this year in the same hotel, it's about 30 mins in the car to get to Badminton from the hotel.

Bath is really lovely, would recommend 

Click to expand...

I think Bath sounds like a definite possibility, I've heard it's a lovely town to explore as well! Thanks!


----------



## Northern (19 April 2017)

Embo said:



			Stayed in Bath last year and staying there again this year in the same hotel, it's about 30 mins in the car to get to Badminton from the hotel.

Bath is really lovely, would recommend 

Click to expand...

I think Bath sounds like a definite possibility, I've heard it's a lovely town to explore as well! Thanks!


----------



## Whoopit (21 April 2017)

I used to work for Eric Winter many moons ago. I think he's brilliant course designer so the fact it's good ole fashioned course does not surprise me.


----------



## Embo (21 April 2017)

Whoopit said:



			I used to work for Eric Winter many moons ago. I think he's brilliant course designer so the fact it's good ole fashioned course does not surprise me.
		
Click to expand...

It looks an amazing course, I can't wait to see how it rides!


----------



## dominobrown (23 April 2017)

Anyone know whats haooening with tv coverage? Wish they woukd get a burghley tv thing going on. Think it clashes with richmond ht &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Lexi_ (23 April 2017)

dominobrown said:



			Anyone know whats haooening with tv coverage? Wish they woukd get a burghley tv thing going on. Think it clashes with richmond ht &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Haven't had a rummage on the BBC website yet but I'm sure it said in H&H this week that the BBC were showing cross country and the top showjumping rounds as usual. If it's the same as in previous years then that should mean the XC is available afterwards on iplayer. 

I hope I'm not making this up but I think the same article also said the H&H website would be showing Badminton dressage and all the lower placed SJ rounds, as well as Chatsworth ERM.


----------



## Custard Cream (24 April 2017)

Haha! We're not camping. We've gone up market this year and got a cottage a mile away  so no screaming babies! 

Can't wait. Super excited. Did you watch the live draw? I liked the digs at Ollie T!


----------



## Orangehorse (25 April 2017)

Bath is lovely, but the traffic can be a nightmare!  For getting into Bath there are Park and Ride car parks, but if you want to travel to Badminton get something on the outskirts, I suggest.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (25 April 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			Bath is lovely, but the traffic can be a nightmare!  For getting into Bath there are Park and Ride car parks, but if you want to travel to Badminton get something on the outskirts, I suggest.
		
Click to expand...

Yup the A46 from Bath to Junction 18 (closest to Badminton) is a pain on a normal day - let alone Badminton Saturday.


----------



## eventer and proud (27 April 2017)

yes you are, they have ones there you can use aswell


----------



## woodlandswow (27 April 2017)

Getting there from the Cotswolds - Cirencester side is very quick and easy - did it for the last few years and way quicker compared to bath


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 May 2017)

Getting very close now! We're heading now Thursday and I'm super excited to have just seen that Ben Hobday has been accepted from the wait list!


----------



## Embo (2 May 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			Getting very close now! We're heading now Thursday and I'm super excited to have just seen that Ben Hobday has been accepted from the wait list!
		
Click to expand...

Has he? That's great news


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 May 2017)

Hmmm just gone back and looked and it seems I was wrong  he's back on the wait list... Wonder what I was looking at this morning????


----------



## teapot (2 May 2017)

He was never accepted. It's confusing because the entries list includes the wait list with their allocated number so it looks like they're running when they're not.


----------



## char_f94 (2 May 2017)

I'm going on Saturday for the XC! Never been for the XC before so I'm looking forward to it. Here's hoping for nice weather!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 May 2017)

teapot said:



			He was never accepted. It's confusing because the entries list includes the wait list with their allocated number so it looks like they're running when they're not.
		
Click to expand...

 No I must have managed to be looking at last years list , was quite excited for a bit there!


----------



## Honey08 (2 May 2017)

I was looking at Ben's record with that horse, and he really doesn't do much other than Badminton and Burghley with him.  I wonder why he doesn't do a little more to bump up their points and chance of getting in?

I was reading somewhere that the list moved much more last year because it was the Olympics and people were saving their horses.


----------



## Turitea (3 May 2017)

One day I will make it too but not this year... again.  Have fun the lot of you! 

The ones I keep an eye on are the German foursome and Elisa Wallace (she did such a fabulous job in Burghley last year).


----------



## HufflyPuffly (3 May 2017)

Honey08 said:



			I was looking at Ben's record with that horse, and he really doesn't do much other than Badminton and Burghley with him.  I wonder why he doesn't do a little more to bump up their points and chance of getting in?

I was reading somewhere that the list moved much more last year because it was the Olympics and people were saving their horses.
		
Click to expand...

Ah that would make sense! Maybe he doesn't want to put too much mileage on him? I'm not qualified to comment but will be sad not to see them this year, I've followed him for a long time, think I first met him for a lesson about 10 years ago now :eek3:!!!


----------



## Custard Cream (4 May 2017)

Fingers crossed the live streaming works for you all today. Am looking forward to watching some dressage but with a 9 month old, 2 dogs that aren't allowed in the grandstand or members and a husband that doesn't feel very well I'm not sure how successful it will be! 

Still, waking the course at 2pm which I'm looking forward to. 

Michael Jung dressages today, surely he's tipped to win?


----------



## Sophire (4 May 2017)

I'm trying to get it to play on Badminton TV and FEI TV and not having any luck?! Anyone else getting it?

Michael Jung definitely the favourite to win I think, but Piaf de B'Neville and Astier Nicolas or Horseware Hale Bob with Ingrid maybe?


----------



## Lexi_ (4 May 2017)

Laura Collett's withdrawn Grand Manouevre - shame!


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2017)

Astier did a lovely test.  Some of the tests seemed very erratically marked - great variation between judges.

I'm here at the event, but watched some I'd missed during lunch on YouTube.


----------



## FfionWinnie (4 May 2017)

When is it on the red button or how can I find out?  I've got a giant TV for Christmas especially for watching it and I'm watching the live feed on my iPhone lol


----------



## LeannePip (4 May 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			When is it on the red button or how can I find out?  I've got a giant TV for Christmas especially for watching it and I'm watching the live feed on my iPhone lol
		
Click to expand...

If your new TV is one of the dizzy new ones connected to the internet, you can watch it through youtube on the TV?


----------



## FfionWinnie (4 May 2017)

LeannePip said:



			If your new TV is one of the dizzy new ones connected to the internet, you can watch it through youtube on the TV?
		
Click to expand...

No it's not that fancy sadly. I don't have enough of an allowance for that. Unlimited data on my phone don't have wifi just mobile broadband.


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 May 2017)

LeannePip said:



			If your new TV is one of the dizzy new ones connected to the internet, you can watch it through youtube on the TV?
		
Click to expand...




FfionWinnie said:



			No it's not that fancy sadly. I don't have enough of an allowance for that. Unlimited data on my phone don't have wifi just mobile broadband. 

Click to expand...

Hehe best birthday ever I now have an Apple TV and can stream it onto it!


----------



## Supertrooper (7 May 2017)

My husband set it up for me last night to watch all the dressage xx


----------



## Northern (5 June 2017)

Pulling this thread up out of the depths to say thanks to all who recommended where to stay.
We managed to book a place near Bath and had a really great time at Badminton 
We'll definitely be back to explore more of England at some point!


----------

